# Battersea rehoming procedure??



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi guys,

Has anyone rehomed a dog from Battersea dogs home? What is involved in the process?

I have spoken to some people who have rehomed dogs some involved some questions but no home check, some involved barely any questions and no home check, some involved some questions and a homecheck and then someone I work with said Battersea involved a billion questions and a crazy home check and they gave up and went elsewere and rehomed a dog instead.

Anyone have any personal experience of the rehoming process at Battersea their Old Windsor branch is my closer rescue centre. : victory:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

So no one on here has rehomed from Battersea? i m quite surpised.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I went there a while back they do ask questions like shelters should and want a home visit done before you can reserve an animal, also a landlord letter stating that you are allowed an animal in the property you rent.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

There adoption proceedure is usually an interview (which is ment to be around 45mins then you are paired with a suitable dog). Followed by a check if you say something they need to check on, like your in rented accomodation, or your home most of the time. And a reference from a landlord or a vet maybe asked for. Then a follow up check to make sure the dog is ok and/or neutered if it wasnt already neutered.

Its been like that for as long as I can remember.
They say Its down to a high turn over of dogs, not enough staff, time or money.
It also the local stray pound, so they don't have a non distruct policy, but then very few rescues do.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

They have in the past aswell just turned up a few months after you get a dog to do a spot check, I know people were complaining about it so not sure if they still do it. 
If your in rented property I would get a letter from your landlord to say your allowed a dog before you do anything else as I know some places wont do anything until you have this.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I herd they put down something like 50 dogs a day


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

robstaine said:


> I went there a while back they do ask questions like shelters should and want a home visit done before you can reserve an animal, also a landlord letter stating that you are allowed an animal in the property you rent.


 
Sorry only just seen this.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

No where near 50 dogs a day, maybe not even in a month. But yes they do PTS a few dogs, mainly Bull Breeds.
Which is very sad, but there just arent the homes for them, especially when people keep breeding.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

They are sadly one of the rescues that have a so called type expert, I personally dont agree with how they are for bull breeds. But until something is sorted regarding bullies it wont change.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

or try woodgreen, they have three shelters one in london two in cambirgde, they are fantastic!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

There is also " The Meyhew" in London who are just fantastic


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

its spelt The Mayhew animal home x
they have the same procedure but you can reserve on the day and once the home visit is done you can collect the dog on the saturday as thats the only day they let dogs go to new homes as they do an hour long talk to new owners about what types of food are good and bad and about exercise and grooming and so on And show you a few training tips too.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I spoke to a friend today who has just last week rehomed a newfoundland. She said they went to Battersea first and it was all just abit OTT, I think we might just give them a miss then.

Shame as they have some lovely dogs, I am in love with this one.:flrt:
Rita - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home&


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> Well I spoke to a friend today who has just last week rehomed a newfoundland. She said they went to Battersea first and it was all just abit OTT, I think we might just give them a miss then.
> 
> Shame as they have some lovely dogs, I am in love with this one.:flrt:
> Rita - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home&


she is lovely :flrt:.....have you thought about trying smaller rescues ? they tend to be abit better homecheck wise and are normally rammed packed. Or you could try council pound, no homechecks at all as they just want the dogs out before the 7 day rule kicks in, downside is 99% dogs are strays so nothing is known about them and pound dont do any kind of assesments. 
If you do find somewhere else and want any advice etc regarding home checks let me know as up until few months ago I used to be a homechecker.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

people moan that woodgreen talk to you for an hour or so and make you fill out a form etc. I dont see the problem really. surly its best they get the right home for the animal, so they dont find them as a stray a few weeks klater?

some BEAUTIFUL animals there

Rehoming Dogs - Wood Green Animal Shelters

(thats who i did rehoming for)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

or here
Dogs Trust - Search Results


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> people moan that woodgreen talk to you for an hour or so and make you fill out a form etc. I dont see the problem really. surly its best they get the right home for the animal, so they dont find them as a stray a few weeks klater?
> 
> some BEAUTIFUL animals there
> 
> ...


MY last 2 dogs were from woodgreen as it is down road from me and I think they are a good a rescue. 
But I also think the smaller rescues get over looked and I know they are really badly struggling at the moment. 
To the OP if you like akitas have you tried breed rescue ?


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

If you really like Akitas...think I saw that somewhere on another post.

What about somewhere like this 

The Akita Rescue & Welfare Trust (UK): 0845 2 602 206

UK Based Akita Rescue - Friends of Akitas Trust (UK), Rehoming Akitas around the UK

Japanese Akita Welfare Trust

:2thumb:

xx


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

i know 2 dogs that need rehoming, not from any fault of their own though
rotty x ridgeback dog and staff bitch


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> she is lovely :flrt:.....have you thought about trying smaller rescues ? they tend to be abit better homecheck wise and are normally rammed packed. Or you could try council pound, no homechecks at all as they just want the dogs out before the 7 day rule kicks in, downside is 99% dogs are strays so nothing is known about them and pound dont do any kind of assesments.
> If you do find somewhere else and want any advice etc regarding home checks let me know as up until few months ago I used to be a homechecker.


Thank you, it wont be for awhile yet we need to sort out what we are doing housing ways. We just want to research it as much as possible.



Tds79 said:


> MY last 2 dogs were from woodgreen as it is down road from me and I think they are a good a rescue.
> But I also think the smaller rescues get over looked and I know they are really badly struggling at the moment.
> To the OP if you like akitas have you tried breed rescue ?





Michelle G said:


> If you really like Akitas...think I saw that somewhere on another post.
> 
> What about somewhere like this
> 
> ...


I do want an Akita I love them as a breed looks and personality although most people keep trying to put me off them.

The problem with going to an akita rescue centre is that they will only rehome to someone who has kept akita's. I mean if they wont let you have one how are you meant to gain experience? I have done my research on them, we had a couple dogs when I was growing up that were dom dogs and I work with dogs everyday.



JPP said:


> i know 2 dogs that need rehoming, not from any fault of their own though
> rotty x ridgeback dog and staff bitch
> image


We arent looking to rehome right away, thats so sad. I hope they both find good homes. : victory:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just had a look on the friends of akitas site some stunning dogs on there for rehoming, the long coated akitas are my favorite.

However I was looking on the past dog section and there was a handful that had been PTS that were under 5 years old and youngest being 6 months. Some of them had been PTS by their owner one reason being they were expecting a new baby:gasp:. It was heart breaking to read tbh. =(


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> I have just had a look on the friends of akitas site some stunning dogs on there for rehoming, the long coated akitas are my favorite.
> 
> However I was looking on the past dog section and there was a handful that had been PTS that were under 5 years old and youngest being 6 months. Some of them had been PTS by their owner one reason being they were expecting a new baby:gasp:. It was heart breaking to read tbh. =(



Oh thats so sad :-(

I was watching the Australian RSPCA programme afew days ago, found myself in floods of tears because half of the dogs taken from their owners, who were keeping them in dreadful conditions, had to be PTS as they did not pass the temprement tests :-( and that was just 1episode and must have been at least 6dogs. Breaks my heart x


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> I have just had a look on the friends of akitas site some stunning dogs on there for rehoming, the long coated akitas are my favorite.
> 
> However I was looking on the past dog section and there was a handful that had been PTS that were under 5 years old and youngest being 6 months. Some of them had been PTS by their owner one reason being they were expecting a new baby:gasp:. It was heart breaking to read tbh. =(


Its heartbreaking some of the stuff you hear/see. Some of the things I have seen over the years has been shocking. Some people really dont deserve dogs.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> Well I spoke to a friend today who has just last week rehomed a newfoundland. She said they went to Battersea first and it was all just abit OTT, I think we might just give them a miss then.
> 
> Shame as they have some lovely dogs, I am in love with this one.:flrt:
> Rita - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home&


Just out of interest, what about having a homecheck puts you off? They're not inspecting how tidy you are, just that your home is suitable for a dog. I dont understand why someone wouldn't want one unless they had something that they thought they needed to hide?

You dont need to be scared, if we can pass a homecheck (not the tidyest people, you can ask our friends LOL), then I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.

You have to realise they are doing this for the good of the dog, that's what is most important. If you really wanted a dog, I dont see how a homecheck would put someone off?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Just out of interest, what about having a homecheck puts you off? They're not inspecting how tidy you are, just that your home is suitable for a dog. I dont understand why someone wouldn't want one unless they had something that they thought they needed to hide?
> 
> You dont need to be scared, if we can pass a homecheck (not the tidyest people, you can ask our friends LOL), then I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> You have to realise they are doing this for the good of the dog, that's what is most important. If you really wanted a dog, I dont see how a homecheck would put someone off?


A home check doesnt put me off rehoming from Battersea, its the the fact a few people I know personally have found their procedures off putting. I dont even know where we will be living as we arent looking to rehome in the near future. 

We currently live in a very modern tidy apartment. :lol2:


----------

